# Need Subs in Yspilante



## C&C Quality (Oct 23, 2006)

I need truck and plows and sidewalk workers with or without equipment call me 248-798-7809 $60hr for trucks and I need a driver in yspilante area to drive one of my trucks, $15 to $35per hour depending on exp.
I also have work in Livonia area and Farmington


----------



## Strictly Snow (Mar 6, 2006)

i am in the west bloomfield are what kind of work are you looking for a sub to fill


----------

